# DYE SUB w/ TOLUCA SHIRT



## LayinInk (Nov 18, 2006)

Anyone pressing tranfers on the "toluca" shirt from colorado timberline??
is the white for the mesh holes always going to show through the sublimated transfer? Or can you press the ink down into the mesh holes...make any sense?........did my first transfer & it was on this style of shirt......400 deg F
60 sec w/ light to light med pressure........it just seems as though the transfer should go down into the mesh and into the mesh backing.....making a solid graphic......rather than seeing the small mesh holes??...they are not glaring out through the print.....print just doesn't seem to pop.......could be right, & I just expected something different too
any input would be appreciated


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Since the dye becomes part of the fabric during the dye sublimation process, if there is no fabric for it to bond with there will be no ink. It can't float in mid air, and unlike a transfer process that leaves behind paper glued to a shirt, there isn't really anything to push into the holes.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Lewis beat me to it and nailed it as well.


----------



## LayinInk (Nov 18, 2006)

the question was.....Anyone pressing tranfers on the "toluca" shirt from colorado timberline??
so I figured people who have experience w/ this shirt would respond....and give a helpful answer...other than...ink can't float in mid air.......has anyone used this style of shirt for sub transfers?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> the question was.....Anyone pressing tranfers on the "toluca" shirt from colorado timberline??


To be fair, you have a few questions in your original post, and Lewis was only trying to be helpful to answer the ones he could 

Hopefully, someone else will come by and answer your first question about that specific brand of shirt.


----------



## tms45 (Jan 29, 2007)

LayinInk said:


> the question was.....Anyone pressing tranfers on the "toluca" shirt from colorado timberline??
> so I figured people who have experience w/ this shirt would respond....and give a helpful answer...other than...ink can't float in mid air.......has anyone used this style of shirt for sub transfers?


I haven't personally used dye sub on these shirts but I have several tolucas that have been dye subbed. The feel is great, am looking into getting them and trying them out myself. Will work on getting a picture of a toluca that I have thats been dye subbed. 

Peace,
Darrell


----------



## tms45 (Jan 29, 2007)

http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d198/TotalMadness45/tolucas/CIMG1105.jpg


----------



## tms45 (Jan 29, 2007)

*Couldn't .....*

figure out how to add text after I posted the picture. But there is an example of
dye sub on a colorado timberline madrid and toluca. Hope that helps.

Peace,
Darrell


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Darrel, thanks for posting the pictures!


----------



## scpromos (May 27, 2006)

Cool Shirts Darrell!


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

LayinInk said:


> is the white for the mesh holes always going to show through the sublimated transfer? Or can you press the ink down into the mesh holes...make any sense?


Yes, your question makes sense when you see the shirt up close. The holes in the mesh aren't really holes, but more like indentions. I just dye subbed one and I got a solid print, like the pictures posted. The dye did get down into the mesh openings. I'm using Sawgrass driver which lays a lot of ink and TexPrint which is a high release paper. So many your driver and/or paper isn't getting enough ink into the shirt to get to the indentions.

rusty


----------

